# AOSP Teaser...



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

OMGB from Team OMFGB is bringing this soon... RAW... UNCUT... AOSP GINGERBREAD....>!!!!!!!!!!ELEVEN111!!!!


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

This looks great. i can't wait for this to drop.


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice!

Sent from my GTablet


----------

